# Iriun, OBS and Zoom



## ov10fac (May 31, 2021)

I want to use Iriun with OBS and Zoom to do some demonstrations.  However, it seems that Zoom and OBS are trying to use the same video video port for Iriun and Virtual Camera.  At least that's what I think its doing.  Here's the method I am trying to use.  Start Iriun and connect Iphone to Iriun.  Open OBS and connect the iriun camera to OBS using the Video capture device.  Then start the Virtual Camera for OBS.  Start Zoom and try to connect to the OBS Virtual Camera, but it is not present, all that is available is Iriun camera and when I select it I get a strange result with the screen flicking from the Iriun camera to s green hazy screen.
So bottom line is there any way to use Iriun in OBS, then use OBS Virtual Camera in Zoom instead of Iriun Virtual Camera?  I suspect that the video ports need to be adjusted but I can't seem to find any way to do that in Iriun, or OBS.  I think something lik Iriun on Video1 and Obs virtual cam on video2.  Before the virtual camera was automated we had an option to select the video port for virtual cam, but I can't find that now.
Thanks.


----------



## ov10fac (Jun 6, 2021)

No ideas?  Any developers of OBS have an idea?


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 2, 2022)

No ideas.  I am getting the same thing on Ubuntu and Fedora.  I haven't tried with windows yet.  I have removed the loopback application removed iriun and obs then re-installed iriun and obs and still the same situation.  Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 2, 2022)

It works fine in Windows, so its just a Linux issue with  either iriun or obs, it appears both are using either the same video port or the same v24loopback port, I have no way of determining which.


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 4, 2022)

OK, it seams to be a v4l2loopback issue.  I can use OBS studio fine with just virtual camera.  I can use iriun fine without obs.  But when I try to run iriun and obs virtual camera I get the issue.  My feeling is that the v4l2loopback is trying to use the same device for both obs virtual camera and for iriun.  Just don't know how to solve this issue.


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 5, 2022)

No one has any ideas or suggestions??   This is a problem that I would think common to Linux and Iriun is it not?


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 6, 2022)

OK Here's the answer I think.  Both OBS and IRIUN are trying to use the same loopback device.  That seems to be solved by first removing v4l2loopback (modprobe -r v4l2loopback.  Then reinstalling it but install with two devices like so:
modprobe v4l2loopback video_nr=3,4,7 card_label="device number 3","the number four","the last one" Will create 3 devices with the card names passed as the second parameter:

    /dev/video3-> device number 3
    /dev/video4 -> the number four
    /dev/video7-> the last one

That seems to work for me.


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 7, 2022)

Well, I was wrong.  The above did not fix the problem.  It seems iriun loads modprobe with its own v4l2loopback and that can't be replaced.  I thing the problem is I need some way to identify two devices as v4l2loopback but nothing I try will do that.  The Iriun keeps replacing everything I do and I can only get a single loopback device, hence OBS Virtual Camera and Iriun are both trying to use the same device at the same time.  Sure wish someone would come up with an answer.


----------



## ov10fac (Feb 14, 2022)

Contacted Iriun support and they suggested the following:  
Shutdown Iriun and OBS, run the following
sudo modprobe -r v4l2loopback
sudo modprobe v4l2loopback exclusive_caps=1 devices=2    card_label="OBS","Iriun Webcam"
That seems to work with a little fiddling, everything works fine with Teams, but not Zoom.  So Zoom seems to be the issue now.


----------



## djfrodo (Jul 7, 2022)

This was a while ago but did you ever get this fixed?

I just tried your suggestion and it's still not working.

Like you I have tried every suggestion I've found and...no dice.

What's really weird is everything works perfectly on Windows - it's pretty awesome, but if I want to have a conversation with developers I need to be in the environment, which is Ubuntu.


----------

